# SE QLD SAFETY DAY II - UPDATE



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

*EXPERT INSTRUCTION from an Australian Canoeing qualified instructor*...a successful day

And lots of detail, coming soon. Good turnout....I'll let the participants give their feedback.

Trevor


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Lazybugger said:


> No comment from the particpants yet Trev. Did they all drown or step on stingrays? :twisted:
> 
> Sorry i didn't make an appearance I was planning to say hi after a fish in the area but ended up having a late night.
> 
> I am sure if the lads got half as much out of this one as we did on the first then they'll have walked away happy.


We just reported you as missing in action to the coastguard.  :lol:

They'll probably all winge about how cold it was 

trevor


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Jimz report on 2nd Safety Day At Scarby&#8230;

Having been part of the pitifully low roll-up at the 1st safety day at Scarby myself, yesterday I was truly pleased for Trevor (he put in so much effort to get numbers to attend) with the amount of guys on the water learning new safety skills from instructors who obviously were experts on the subject.

However&#8230; I know, and everybody else who attended knows, that there should have been many times more there&#8230; there are heaps more kayakers, even just in the local area, who should have benefited from this instruction&#8230;

Safety on the water it is way too important a subject for kayakers to ignore.

I was personally pleased to see at least six fellows were there courtesy of my insistence to them on the importance of attending&#8230; blokes I'd met on the water, on the beach, or informed them by phone.

Although three of that six didn't physically use kayaks, they learned heaps from listening to the verbal instructions and watching and seeing correction of problems that the others had.

One fellow has ordered and is awaiting the arrival of his new Hobie, and another is about to order, but is in the stage of sorting out just what type he will buy, and then which one of that type&#8230; and we all know what he's going through on that subject, eh? So far, he's leaning towards the SIK's&#8230; you know&#8230; the real kayaks! (?)

Wouldn't it be so beneficial to have kayaking safety knowledge before you actually bought one! They will now be safety aware before hitting the water&#8230; way, way ahead of me when I first stepped into a yak.

Another of that six participated in his kayak learning the strokes, but had to be at the airport, so couldn't stay for the "get back on the yak" part&#8230; a pity, but time beat him on that point.

Gary gave a pretty complete break-down on articles that are absolutely necessary to carry on board, and others that would truly be beneficial to have. We sat around him on the grass and could interrupt if we thought of something that bothered us on the subject.

One comment was that there wasn't enough room to have all this gear plus the amount of fishing gear that us fishos find necessary to have on board&#8230; and he had a SOT&#8230; he ought to try it in a SIK!

On the water, most of us found that we didn't hold the paddle correctly, and now know at least how to correctly stroke, but I guess that only time will tell if we can adapt and use this new-found knowledge to our best advantage.

I personally found that, although I truly wanted to do the "re-entry" bit, it really went against the grain to deliberately tip myself over, after all these years of keeping myself upright on the water.

I really had to force myself to do it!

From watching the others, I believe that I was the only one who couldn't re-enter at that stage&#8230; Under instructions from K1, I've practiced it before and done it in pools a few times, and was reasonably confident in that ability, but Gary wanted me to do it another way, and I just wasn't up to it. 
He then tried me on the out-rigger method&#8230; I had what I thought was a float aid to make an out-rigger of my paddle, but it was only a dry-bag, and not up to the method he wanted me to use. He sorted me out on that later.

We then were shown how to paddle our kayaks laying on them like paddling a surf-board, and that was most informative, but of course very taxing on the body strength. That was to simulate having lost your paddle, and what to do in that situation.

Somebody produced a paddle-float and after Gary showed us how to use it, I successfully re-entered using that method&#8230; he was satisfied with that. With that particular method, the paddle wasn't locked under the bungy-cord set-up that we find on most kayaks, but just lying across the hull. It was most effective, but different to another method I've seen.

From seeing other methods on the internet, I'm amazed at just the little technicalities with all different methods of re-entry, and often it's the little nitty-gritty technicalities that make you either pass the test or fail.

Of course, to fail out on the water can be fatal, so best to sort out the nitty-gritties, eh?

Back on shore, Gary gave us a de-brief&#8230; answered any and all of our questions that arose from the day, and then we all took time off to get out of the wet clothes, dry off and dress warmly&#8230; although Qld only has mild winters, wet clothing and wind soon chill the body, and being warm again was most welcome.

A most welcome free Bar-be-Cue had been cooking during the de-brief, courtesy Des and Nat from Stealth Kayaks and we all gratefully tucked in.

Later we all gathered around and were given a run-down on Stealth yaks, and their latest products. We thanked them for their welcome barby etc&#8230; most appreciated!

Next came some gifts from Rosco Canoes, plus discounted safety articles etc from their store.

Trevor displayed some lures he had for sale, courtesy late internet ordering whilst imbibing freely from several casks of wine&#8230; gets a bit carried away at times&#8230; you know the old saying&#8230; when the wines in, the wits out!

We all had been interested in proceedings throughout the day, but when the lures were offered at cut prices, the ring of yakkers move in considerably closer!! That caught their interest!

That brought the proceedings to a close, and everybody thanked for their participation, we broke up into small groups for talks, then kayaks put on vehicles, headed off home.

Kayakone&#8230; that was a most informative day&#8230;

I, for one, thank you for all the effort you've gone to, getting this show on the road&#8230; and I know that all participants would go along with that.

Thaks, Mate! Jimbo


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Update On Jimz Report

I was just walking down the road going to get the Sunday Mail and a couple of scratchies, using an umbrella as rain drizzled down&#8230; when the thought occurred to me that we were extremely lucky yesterday to have no rain whilst the safety day was run.

Very light rain fell prior to the event beginning, but hardly enough to wet you&#8230; then it all drifted away and not a drop fell until late that night. Extremely fortunate&#8230; rain could have marred procedures considerably!

As I walked, I realised that I hadn't thanked Glenndini for his contribution&#8230; He and K1 have got together in some past months, and with a little help from me as to place names, they have produced a colour picture of the Eastern side of the Redcliffe Peninsula, showing most of the reefs that come pretty close to the surface, and others that are above the water-line at low tide.

These piccies have been plasticised (?) and were handed out to all and sundry at the tail-end of proceedings yesterday.

Big thanks to Glen for that&#8230; most informative, and thanks to Trev for his contribution as well.

As well, (still whilst walking in the rain) I thought that it was truly great to see AKFF members in the flesh&#8230; fellows whose postings on the forum I've been reading for the last 9 months or so.

Although being wet and cold for a brief but too long time, we all benefited greatly from Trev's tenacity to get this day going!

Terrific, Trev (that could become a house-hold nick-name for him, eh. Triffic Trev!). :twisted:

See you on Monday&#8230; weather permitting!

Jimbo


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks Trev.

I attended this for the first time and am definately putting my hand up for the next one. There realy is a difference to watching a video on you tube about paddle stroke and actually having a qualified instructor to see what your doing, correct it and actually get to feel what its like when you do things correctly. The biggest difference I noticed from a refined technique is the faster you can go without as much effort. That has to be a good thing. I also picked up alot of ideas about safetly equipment and made me realise that I just have no way of helping out a mate or a mate helping me if something goes wrong. 
Definately can't complain about spending a morning with a bunch of people with the same interests and a feed at the end of it as a bonus.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2012)

I agree with Bruus, watching a vid and being there with others and watching how others paddle and having a qualified person corect this you are doing wrong with your paddle stroke makes a huge difference to how long one could paddle for and prevent an injury. Other things are what safety gear we should be keeping in the yak depending on where we are going. It is well worth everyone doing one of these days as the information gained is in great. Thanks Trevor for organising a great day that I think everyone enjoyed very much and it opened up there eyes to just what could happen if things go wrong


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Good work Trev and others for putting this on. Sounds like there was a good turn up this time. Imagine how many would of turned up if it was a little warmer  . It was so cold outside and the bed was sooo warm.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2012)

ArWeTherYet said:


> Good work Trev and others for putting this on. Sounds like there was a good turn up this time. Imagine how many would of turned up if it was a little warmer  . It was so cold outside and the bed was sooo warm.


Thats one thing that made the day even more realistic as everyone was out of there comfort zone as soon as they were in the water


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

nad97 said:


> Thats one thing that made the day even more realistic as everyone was out of there comfort zone as soon as they were in the water


You're not wrong there, Nick... comfort zones surely went West as soon as you hit the water!

I had lots of trouble trying to get my legs up to the surface (Gary reckons that it's easier to haul youself up onto the yak if your legs are horizintal, not vertical)... I think that it may have been that I was on the lee side of the yak, it was being blown at me, and forcing my legs downwards.

Comfort didn't return until the wet gear was shed, body dried off and dry clothes donned!

Jimbo


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Beekeeper said:


> nad97 said:
> 
> 
> > Thats one thing that made the day even more realistic as everyone was out of there comfort zone as soon as they were in the water
> ...


Yesterday's conditions:

1. the water temperature was about 19 - 20 C. In the wind, in wet clothes on unprotected skin (wind chill), make that 17 C. the biggest shock amongst all participants on 'going in', was just how cold 19 C was. In fact, in my group of 'victims' , there were 2 X involuntary expletives starting with the letter 'F'.

Just a reminder of what Gary said, and what Zed posted..



Zed said:


> This is a few years old, but it deals with some constants in cold water survival:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meant to thank you earlier Zed for this contribution (no internet for a few days). Alarming statistics there, with valuable life saving advice. It is interesting your posting of this on the safety day thread. Interesting, because I feel many *estuary and inland waters yak fishos* think (subconsciously), that they don't need safety day info, cause they are not going offshore. Offshore = rough water and capsize risk = need for safety training. Inshore is much safer.

WRONG on 2 counts!

1. inland waters can be very rough in minutes in strong winds

2. Very cold water in inland waters. As the video demonstrates, that while Australia doesn't have the low sea temperatures you do, our inland waterways do, and the effects can be disasterous or fatal. And this makes your video particularly pertinent for our inland waterways fishos as well, and the need for them to master good kayak re-entry skills.

Thanks for posting Zed.

Trevor
All yak fishos please pay particular attention to the video at 1.25 - 2.20. The whole video is a chilling warning, not just about the effects of cold water immersion, but also the importance of life jackets, all the time.

Yesterday, we had 19 C water, a very, very long way from the 7 C in Zed's video. *Imagine being in water that cold*. Not only would your breathing be much harder to get under control, but the time till incapacitation of muscles, finger and arm/limb control is seriously reduced, would be dramatically shorter. Even, yesterday, at 19 C there were signs of lack of coordination and ability to do simple tasks.

As Gary pointed out, if you miss the first re-entry attempt, you are rapidly lowering your chances of a successful re-entry the 2nd time. Third time, and you are very nearly in God's hands only i.e. you are flotsam. In regard to yesterday's exercises, also consider that the sea temperatures locally can drop to 17 C in August, which is a big drop in terms of the ability to self rescue = successful re-entry.

As a warning, to those who are inland fishos only, the water temps you are likely to experience are (generally speaking), are considerably lower than ocean temps. Wivenhoe surface temps are currently about 16 C. Smaller inland dams and waterways could be closer to 13 - 15 C. The lower it gets, if you go in, the harder it is to get your breathing under control, and the faster it is for limb mobility and finger dexterity to be severely affected. While you may be less subject to wind generally than offshore, [though chop (seas) can be significant in quite small bodies of water], _you are subject to generally lower water temps_, and this affects dramatically the ability to self rescue efficiently.

A _chilling_ reminder of what can actually happen, even in this climate, and a wake up call for all.

Safety Day Summary (re-entries and cold water):

1. Breathing. Get it under control. Quickly.

2. Swim to your yak (much harder in a PFD than many participants thought).

3. In only 15 - 20 knots of wind you are in danger of losing your yak through being unable to swim to it (fishing SOTS are highly subject to windage and take off quickly without the paddler).

4. Practice, practice, practice re-entries. Because when you need to do it in real life is *not the time to get it wrong*. One suggestion is to do it semi-regularly just before you finish your fishing session. Land and store your rods on the shore. Then try a re-entry or two. 
The skills and confidence you gain may one day save your life.


Trevor


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Beekeeper's summed it up well, thanks Trevor & everyone, it was a good turnout this time, & COLD , me boy's only dropped when I had a hot shower when i got home  . 
Went out this morning & got some Neoprene socks to wear inside my dive boots & see if that keeps my feet warmer! 
Still thinking about buying a Dry paddle jacket , for the top harf, not real keen on wetsuits.

Thanks again Trevor. 
Cheers Killer.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Any photos?

trev


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Other than general browsing from the iPhone I haven't had consistent internet access since Saturday, otherwise I would have replied by now.

The day as a whole was well organised and run. There wasn't any need for ad-libbing and the day stuck to a well thought up agenda with all the topics being on key.

Despite not being kayak safety per-se and more injury prevention, I got a lot out of the paddle technique drills. I've never had one before so it was good to get mine corrected now that I'm making use of the Quest more than the mirage powered Revo.

The capsize and re-entry drill was a little full-on (in a good way) owing to how bloody cold the conditions were. If the temperature of the water didn't get you going in, the wind didn't miss you getting out. I had pins and needles in my hands and feet for the next hour or so after doing this. For those with Gary for this drill we got to see a number of different re-entry techniques when a standard re-entry fails. Thanks for demonstrating Jim.

Personally for me the only previous time I've "re-entered" a kayak was just from mucking around in shallow water without a PFD. In the wind and chop, with a little swimming thrown in for good measure, my re-entry was a little trying. I found the hardest thing to adjust to, and the thing preventing me from re-entering the kayak on the first attempt was the very thing that was supposed to save my life, my PFD. As much as I love my Stohlquist Fisherman PFD, it does protrude quite a long way and it could have been worse if I was carrying all the gear I usually would. Something to work on.

Granted not everyone fishes in locations which would necessarily utilise all the skills and methods taught on the day, however, for many people not having the skills to begin with is what usually stops them from venturing a little further.

Thanks for organising the day Trevor. The instructors were great. The information was valuable.

Some photos from Trev's memory card to follow shortly.


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Some general photos from the morning


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Gary demonstrating correct paddle grip


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Gary demonstrating correct paddle technique


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

The Paddle float re-entry


----------



## glenndini (Nov 22, 2010)

It was a great day with some excellent information passed on. It wasn't all that cold either, wimps! LOL

The biggest thing I learned was the the re-entry I thought I had planned and tried was no good. I had to resort to plan B and C and finally succeeded with plan D (rear entry). Bretto found the same as I did on re-entry. The stolquist PFD gets in the way and catches on the gunwales. I might have to find an alternative PFD. Anyone want to but a used stolquist?

I have already made couple of small mods to my yak based on things I learnt. I've also added couple of new items to my onboard safety arsenal including a bilge pump and paddle float which I bought on the day.

I hope the maps prove useful for finding the reefs and fish around redcliffe. I would also like to point out that Trevor was responsible for the laminating. As they were originally would have ended up pretty soggy. As I pointed out on the day, if anybody would like the "custon map" file of the neamap satellite view to upload onto their GPS let me know.

I'm hoping I don't end up in the drink aagin but I've got a few ides on how to recover if I do. At least the water here in QLD is not cold!


----------



## noddy (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks Trevor for organising the day. I have been to another safety day previously, but still picked up some good tips I wasn't aware of. The paddling technique was of particular interest and will come in very handy. Thanks for the map too Glen, it was my first time to Scarby and it came in really handy.


----------

